# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  finished paracord handle wrap on hiking staff

## paracordist

Been some time I've been too busy to get back to this side project, but I recently completed the wrap by adding a topper/bottom turks head to the main long turks head. These top/bottom knots are exactly the ones I showed how to make in my recent tutorial on using a peg board. Now I just gotta get the proper leather to make the hand support strap. any sources you can recommend of rather than craft store?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

oooohh,,  I like That !  I always use a hiking staff,,,,   sometimes a shovel handle or just a stick,,  I Like that wrap  :Smile:

----------


## your_comforting_company

I could possibly hook you up with some braintan buckskin scraps.

Would it be possible to explain the method on the turks head? I can follow the videos online, but what if I want to make one that isn't one of those.. like a 3L 10B or some odd wrap like that. I'd rather not use the pin-tube dealy.. I want to understand it more than that.
I'm just starting to learn knotting, so this is really cool stuff to me.

----------


## paracordist

> ... I'd rather not use the pin-tube dealy.. I want to understand it more than that.
> I'm just starting to learn knotting, so this is really cool stuff to me.


I've got some pics I'll have to put up showing how I layout paperclips as "pins" right on the stick; I'm also planning to do a video on the long turks when I get some time.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Looking forward to it. Thanks!!

----------


## Batch

I don't know if your looking at a soft leather or if you want a leather thong. If your just looking for a leather thong, you could get a pair of leather laces from a shoe store. A couple of dollars for two 72" strips.

Nice job on the wrap and I also look forward to a bit more instruction.

----------


## welderguy

Nice work, I'm wondering if that type of wrap could be used on a knife handle ?

----------


## paracordist

> Nice work, I'm wondering if that type of wrap could be used on a knife handle ?


that wrap was a 5 turn turks head; I use 2 and 3 turn turks heads on knives and hatchets (see below)
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Very nice, you da man........So question, as they are so pretty and a lot of work, would you unwrap it to say, lash up a shelter?

I need a lot of practice, made a couple rifle slings, and I gotta tell ya, if the situation arose, while in the bush......."Hey, anyone got para-cord?....I need some to hang an elephant" (or what ever)..........My answer would be, "NFWIH am I gonna wnrap this sling.."

----------


## paracordist

> Very nice, you da man........So question, as they are so pretty and a lot of work, would you unwrap it to say, lash up a shelter?
> 
> I need a lot of practice, made a couple rifle slings, and I gotta tell ya, if the situation arose, while in the bush......."Hey, anyone got para-cord?....I need some to hang an elephant" (or what ever)..........My answer would be, "NFWIH am I gonna wnrap this sling.."


Oh no, there is *no* intent on my part to take any of my wraps apart. I carry cord for hanging elephants and other things! I don't count the cord like hiking stick and hatchet hande as a "liquid" asset.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Very nice work guys.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Really nice work,paracordist.
I just did my first project with paracord this week.
A king cobra stitch lanyard for my knife.Took me forever to get a nice lanyard/friendship knot.

----------


## welderguy

Wow awsome wrap work

----------


## shooter_250

i like those wraps...i usually use leather wraps for sticks and what not...gonna have to give the paracord a whirl...especially the pink...

by the way, just pm me if you need some leather thong...i make my own and have tons of it lying around...

God Bless

Lee

----------


## finallyME

If you are looking for leather choices, look for a Tandy leather distributor in your area.  There is a store close to my work that has a ton of choices.

----------


## Beo

Awesomeness

----------


## your_comforting_company

Put lots of these wraps on flashlights for Christmas last year. Makes a great hunting gift  :Big Grin:

----------

